# Ημεδαπος



## vazza1

Αυτη η λεξη στα αγγλικα καποιος μπορει να μου την πει?
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια!!


----------



## shawnee

It means 'native' to the country. It is the opposite of αλλοδαπός - foreigner. I am aware of the frequent use of the latter word but not familiar with the current favour, if any, of the word in question. Further discussion from 'native' speakers will be of interest.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Από το Λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη:

*ημεδαπός*, -η, -ό* 1.* (λογ.) αυτός που η προέλευσή του είναι από το εσωτερικό μιας χώρας ΣΥΝ. ιθαγενής, ντόπιος *2.* *ΝΟΜ*. (ως ουσ.) αλλοδαπός που έχει αποκτήσει την ελληνική ιθαγένεια: _οι σύζυγοι Ελλήνων θεωρούνται ημεδαπές _*3. ημεδαπή* (η) η χώρα στην οποία ανήκουμε, η χώρα μας: μεγάλωσε και σπούδασε στην ~.


----------



## makot

Just to add that, though a formal word, it is frequently used in Greece without striking anyone as odd


----------



## shawnee

That's interesting makot. I've only ever used 'γηγενής'. In what instance would one chose ημεδαπός?


----------



## OssianX

Επίσης, λένε "αλλοδαπός" όσο και "ξένος";


----------



## an-alfabeto

Συμφωνώ με τον makot. Η λέξη *ημεδαπός* είναι λόγια, αλλά όχι και σπάνια ή δύσχρηστη. Βεβαίως, δεν την ακούς καθημερινά ούτε από ανθρώπους χαμηλού γλωσσικού επιπέδου. Συνηθίζεται στο δημοσιογραφικό λόγο και σε επίσημα έγγραφα. 
Σημαίνει *ντόπιος*, *από τη δική μας χώρα* (προέρχεται από το αρχ. _ημείς_ = *εμείς*) και χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως ως αντιπαραβολή προς τους αλλοδαπούς. Επομένως, δεν μπορεί να μεταφραστεί ως αντίστοιχη του _native_.
Μερικά παραδείγματα: 

_Η αστυνομία αναζητά ως δράστες τρεις *ημεδαπούς* και δύο *αλλοδαπούς* άντρες._
*Ημεδαπές*_ επιχειρήσεις εκμεταλλεύονται *αλλοδαπούς* εργάτες με εξευτελιστικούς μισθούς και σε άθλιες συνθήκες εργασίας. _
_Οι *ημεδαπές* επενδύσεις παρουσίασαν απώλειες 5% έναντι των *αλλοδαπών*. _
_Δημοσιεύματα από *ημεδαπές* και *ξένες* εφημερίδες κάνουν λόγο για κίνδυνο χρεοκοπίας._

Η σημασία της λέξης *αλλοδαπός*, νομίζω, φαίνεται από τα παραδείγματα: *αυτός που κατάγεται από άλλη χώρα, ξένος*. 
Εντούτοις, όταν δεν πρόκειται για επίσημα έγγραφα, η λέξη αποκτά ξενοφοβικό περιεχόμενο και χρησιμοποιείται κατά κύριο λόγο για τον *ξένο ως απειλή: *_αλλοδαποί εγκληματίες, αλλοδαποί παράνομοι μικροπωλητές, παράνομα κυκλώματα αλλοδαπών... _
Στην καθημερινή ομιλία, ο αλλοδαπός που δεν συνιστά απειλή (στα συλλογικά ξενοφοβικά ένστικτα, τα οποία ενισχύει η αντίστοιχη ρατσιστική προπαγάνδα, απειλή συνήθως συνιστά ο φουκαράς ο μετανάστης) είναι *ξένος*: _Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λέει, είναι ξένος_ (π.χ. για τον γάλλο τουρίστα που μας σταματάει στο δρόμο να μας ρωτήσει κάτι και δεν καταλαβαίνουμε τη γλώσσα του).


----------



## buhomusic

"Ημεδαπός" is fully understandable in everyday language but I doubt if all 20-year-olds know its meaning - unless they make it out as an opposite of "αλλοδαπός".

It sounds kind of formal and academic. I believe most people would substitute it with the phrase "από (ε)δώ".

Likewise, "ξένος" and "αλλοδαπός" can be used interchangeably when referring to people, but "αλλοδαπός" is certainly a more polite way to express the meaning.

This doesn't mean that "ξένος" has got any bad sense, but unfortunately it's a word also used by people with racist convictions. 

To cut a long story short, one wouldn't use the word "αλλοδαπός" if s/he wanted to make an direct, insulting racist comment (it sounds too polite for that).


@ an-alfabeto: άργησα λίγο και με πρόλαβες σε πολλά, τώρα το συνειδητοποιώ.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Ζητώ συγγνώμη που θα συνεχίσω στα ελληνικά, αλλά έχω καιρό να ξεσκονίσω τα αγγλικά μου και προϋποθέτουν πολύ κόπο. 
Θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου σ' ένα μικρό πράγμα μόνο, buhomusic. Και οι δυο λέξεις μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν με ρατσιστικό περιεχόμενο, κατά τη γνώμη μου όμως, το να χρησιμοποιήσεις στον καθημερινό λόγο τη λέξη "αλλοδαπός", λόγια όπως κι εσύ παραδέχεσαι, είναι συγκαλυμμένος ρατσισμός. Για να αποφύγουμε μια λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται *και ρατσιστικά*, προτιμούμε μια πιο εξεζητημένη... Προσωπικά, προτιμώ τη λέξη *ξένος* για κάποιον που είναι από ξένη χώρα, όπως και τη λέξη μαύρος αντί για έγχρωμος. 

*vazza1:* Acabo de ver la pregunta que ha abierto este hilo. Está bien, lo puedes traducir como *native* (_nativo, oriundo,_ en español).


----------

